# Rockshox default coil spring for XC30



## Bourdagespl (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,

I just bought a Giant with a Rockshox XC30 w/Lockout (100mm).

I saw that I could change the coil spring for a Black X-Firm to fit my weigth (210 lbs).

Can someone tell me how can I know which coil spring I currently have? What is the default spring that Rockshox put in? Is it depend of the size of the bike? (Mine is large).

Thank you for your help!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

They are color coded. when you disassemble it you'll know. It won't be XFirm.


----------



## nitram043 (Jun 24, 2009)

On the left side of my XC30, it has a sticker that says "Medium"....not sure if they all do. I think medium is usually the default spring in them. I have since changed mine to a firm.


----------



## stabadie (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you have a 26" or 29" fork? I'm having trouble finding springs for the 26" XC30. I cannot imagine they are, but is it possible the springs are the same?


----------



## nawasaki (Sep 3, 2013)

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/t..._a_rockshox_oil_air_and_coil_chart_2014_0.pdf

Check the last page. Parts should be the same for 26 or 29, unless explained other wise. Hope this helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## ssorange (Nov 13, 2013)

Just an fyi, just tried to take my spring out of my new XC30 to swap it with an xfirm...and it won't budge. Any help would be appreciated.

Oh and the OE spring was red....Not the whole spring just a little red paint on the first few coils, so it was/is a medium.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

ssorange said:


> Just an fyi, just tried to take my spring out of my new XC30 to swap it with an xfirm...and it won't budge. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh and the OE spring was red....Not the whole spring just a little red paint on the first few coils, so it was/is a medium.


Did u take the cap off the top left hand side?? Do that first. Then flip bike upside down. There is a bolt in the bottom of the tube, unscrew the bolt. Now when I did mine I still couldn't get the spring out. So I threaded the bolt back in about 3 turn and I took a metal rod and placed it against bolt and tapped it with a hammer and the spring popped loose. I then unscrewed bolt out and the spring came out.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## ssorange (Nov 13, 2013)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I tried this last night, but not knowing it would work or possibly damage something, I was afraid to give it a good whack. Once I knew this would work. I just got a really long bolt from Orchard Supply, screwed it in a few turns and gave it a decent hit with my dead-blow hammer and it came lose!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

ssorange said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I tried this last night, but not knowing it would work or possibly damage something, I was afraid to give it a good whack. Once I knew this would work. I just got a really long bolt from Orchard Supply, screwed it in a few turns and gave it a decent hit with my dead-blow hammer and it came lose!
> 
> THANK YOU!


Dude that's FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! I'm so glad that I could help!!! That stiffer spring makes a big difference, you'll be happy.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## dbqIamtnbiker (May 13, 2014)

I also wanted to add this important information. I ordered a spring and when comparing it to the old spring it was shorter. Upon further inspection there is a roll pin at the end of the aluminum rod. You need to unscrew the aluminum rod from the spring, tap out the roll pin, and install it in a secondary hole that makes the spring assembly longer. Maybe that's the difference between a 26er and a 29er?


----------

